# Convert 10.1 Update CD to Full Version (Repeat?)



## legacyb4 (Nov 26, 2001)

From Macfixit.com

http://www.macfixit.com/archivesx/november.01.b.x.shtml#reinstall-11-20
-
Convert your Update CD to a full Install CD In the meantime, we found a work-around that may be even better than the one we were looking for. Instead of finding a file on the hard drive that we could modify to fool the Installer, we found a file on the Installer that we could delete and thereby bypass the checking process altogether!

We found the file by comparing a Mac OS X 10.1 "full" Install CD with an Update CD. Both CDs had the aforementioned VolumeCheck file. However, only the Update CD had the CheckforOSX file. Could this be the only critical difference between the two CDs? What if we made a bootable copy of the OS X Update CD, but with the CheckforOSX file missing? Would it act as a full install CD? We tried it. It worked! In brief, here is what to do:

Using instructions posted on this page, create a disk image of the Update CD. 
Mount the image and delete the CheckforOSX file from the Essentials.pkg file in System/Installation/Packages folder of the image file. [You need to use the "Show Package Contents" contextual menu item to access this file.] 
Unmount the image. 
Burn the image to a CD using Disk Copy. 
You can now boot from this CD. When you do, it will list any volume - even one that has no version of Mac OS X at all - as eligible for an install of Mac OS X 10.1. We did not test to see if this actually correctly installed the OS, but we have no reason to believe it would not. This method thus apparently converts an Update CD into a full install CD! A neat trick (although we suspect Apple may not find this so wonderful).

Update: Several readers now confirm success with this procedure.


----------



## Nummi (Nov 26, 2001)

"create a disk image of the Update CD" 


   what is a disk image?


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 26, 2001)

Sorry! But "What is a disk image"?  LOL A disk image is a image of a disk. That means: Start "disk copy" (in utilities) and create an image of a disk. Looks like a Floppy Disk with the CD Data on it!  And so on onononononon and on!

Just start Disk copy and try it!


----------



## Nummi (Nov 26, 2001)

ok...

   I got all of the 10.1 update cd files onto an image.  Next huge problem for me...  I cannot boot off of a cd.  If I could, I would be typing this from 10.1  I cannot boot off of the image.  What do I do now ?????


----------



## scope (Nov 26, 2001)

I've heard from some people that using this method, they can't do some things like launch the terminal or log in as root.  Have you tested for these things?


----------



## simX (Nov 26, 2001)

After macfixit.com reported on how to do it, I burned my own OS X 10.1 Full CD using this method, and I haven't regretted it.  It's much nicer to be able to format your hard drive, and install 10.1 immediately rather than resorting to installing OS X 10.0 and then updating to 10.1 and then again to 10.1.1.

I haven't had any problems with Terminal or logging in as root -- it's perfect.


----------



## Crunchy in milk (Nov 26, 2001)

While I agree this is nice for those who legitimately bought the first release of osX and want a full installer for 10.1 should they re-install at some stage.  Its pretty harsh on apple should new customers decide to move to osX.  They just have to get a free (or $20 depending where you go) upgrade CD, and bobs their uncle... $220 saved.  $220 not going to apple to fund development of said operating system


----------



## legacyb4 (Nov 27, 2001)

Agreed on all points.

This is why I went out and for the first time since 8.0 was released, actually bought a full retail copy that included both OS X and 9.2.1.

Cheers.


----------



## Nummi (Nov 27, 2001)

Does anyone know how I can trick the installer to boot of of the image or a partitiion with the installer.  I put all the files on a partition, but the installer wants the cd.  I cannot boot off of a cd.  What do I do???


----------



## Ronnie Fitz (Nov 28, 2001)

What do you mean you cant Boot off of a cd??????
 please explane why you cant boot off a cd


----------



## Nummi (Nov 28, 2001)

I am not sure why I cannot boot off of a cd.  I bought a new cd-rom drive... but it will not work.  Trust me.  I cannot boot off of any cd. I tried OS X update, 9.2.1 update, some Norton Crap. NOTHING WORKS !  What do I do? I want 10.1 !!!!!!


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 28, 2001)

Buy new CD ROM!   

(I want a sarcasm smile smilie)


----------



## genghiscohen (Nov 28, 2001)

Well, I have my own "customized" version of the 10.1 upgrade CD, but I can feel virtuous in this instance.  Got my original 10.0 disks, box, booklet and all to show I didn't rip off Apple (Micro$oft is a different story  ).
BTW, MacFixit has pulled their how-to article at Apple's request.


----------



## simX (Dec 6, 2001)

When you create an image of a disk, it asks what format, and you can choose a readable AND writable image via Disk Copy.  Then when you make it, you can just delete the file off of the disk image, and then tell Disk Copy to burn the modified image.  Very clever.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Dec 6, 2001)

I had a problem using third party preference panes after modifying my update cd (mostly just to save time) and ended up having to spend all night reinstalling the traditional way (as opposed to just going with the first install- BLAH). 

Can anyone else confirm or deny this?


----------

